# Steve Jobs key note speech



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Today is the day folks. Should be an interesting speech. Some info has been already leaked about a new MacBook, iTunes movie rental and the iPhone SDK but with the Apple store down right now and the slogan "Something in the air" posted on the Apple website, it makes me wonder what SJ has up his sleeve.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Lots of toys for all us good girls and boys! 

Congrats on the new iMac BTW. I want an updated AppleTV and new software for my iPhone.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

hmmm.... very strange....

i can't wait to see what's in store!!


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

MacRumors has a good thread on the rumored new MacBookAir


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

DawgLink said:


> MacRumors has a good thread on the rumored new MacBookAir


guess I'll have to take your word on it....



> Connection to server www.macrumors.com failed (The server is not responding.)


:lol:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Engadget has live updates but their server is getting hit pretty hard.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

www.macworld.com has a live updates as does macrumors


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

all major studios are on board for iTunes movies, HD included


----------



## scandalous (Jan 14, 2008)

The new MacBook Air looks nice! 
It's live here with a good connection: http://live.gizmodo.com/


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

machavez00 said:


> all major studios are on board for iTunes movies, HD included


They even dropped the price on Apple TV to $229. Good move. Might have look at the Apple TV a little closer.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

scandalous said:


> The new MacBook Air looks nice!
> It's live here with a good connection: http://live.gizmodo.com/


Damn that thing is thin!


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

New MacBook Air Ad
http://www.apple.com/macbookair/#ad


----------



## f1fan1963 (Aug 31, 2007)

If you are going to MacWorld, be careful. You have to sit at least 1/2 way back during the keynote to stay away from Steve's reality distortion field. He's a great salesman/showman.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

f1fan1963 said:


> If you are going to MacWorld, be careful. You have to sit at least 1/2 way back during the keynote to stay away from Steve's reality distortion field. He's a great salesman/showman.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

AirRocker said:


> guess I'll have to take your word on it....
> 
> :lol:


Thank You! I was wondering why that forum wouldn't come up for me and thought it was my internet! I was fuming :lol:


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Darn I should have waited that Mac Air looks sexy. I will have to update my I Pad touch. I do love my Macbook pro thou it runs ring around Vista and yes I do have a Vista intel duo quad deskop.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

tomcrown1 said:


> Darn I should have waited that Mac Air looks sexy. I will have to update my I Pad touch. I do love my Macbook pro thou it runs ring around Vista and yes I do have a Vista intel duo quad deskop.


I agree. It looks great but I'm not sure I would like not having an optical drive. Makes it slightly inconvenient for some tasks. Steve Jobs tried to justify it but IMHO, his reasons were not quite good enough.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> They even dropped the price on Apple TV to $229. Good move. Might have look at the Apple TV a little closer.


I'm going to buy one tonight...


----------



## vansmack (Aug 14, 2006)

Let's not forget that HD to Apple is 720p, not 1080p.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

vansmack said:


> Let's not forget that HD to Apple is 720p, not 1080p.


True but my projector is 720p. 

Quite frankly 1080p looks stunning but the cost premium isn't necessarily worth it vs 720p or 1080i.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

vansmack said:


> Let's not forget that HD to Apple is 720p, not 1080p.


and so are Fox, ABC, ESPN, etc


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm bummed about the $20 cost to get the new apps on my Touch. Seems a bit unfair given that if you buy a new one today for the same price I bought mine yours will HAVE the new apps on it. The ones already in the retail chain are to be discounted $20 to offset the cost of the update.

I'm waiting for someone who buys the AIR to snap it in half or bend it. It seems Thin is In at Apple (Touch, now the Macbook Air) and although it is certainly "cool", I'm not so sure about the ergonomics. My Touch actually came with a little warning notice that holding it may cause hand cramps and such. It proved to be true. Now I keep mine in a little case that nearly doubles the thickness, makes it less slippery, and my hand doesn't complain any more.


----------

